# sub eq



## dualsubs (Jan 28, 2012)

hello,i was wondering which sub eq would be the best.thanks in advance:dontknow:


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

dualsubs said:


> hello,i was wondering which sub eq would be the best.thanks in advance:dontknow:


In general or within the confines of this subforum? Either way: define the application, please.


----------



## dualsubs (Jan 28, 2012)

i have a denon 3310 and 2 def tech supercube reference subs and i think my amp cannot eq 2 subs properly,so thats why i was enquiring on which is the best sub eq,correct me if iam wrong,kinda new at this.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

In my opion you shouldn't need to use any more then the Mic that came with your AVR.:dontknow: I set all my equipment up by ear and do not eq anything but that is to each his own. If you want to try an eq try the one from Elemental designs, but i'm still not sure it would be right for your application. What is it your trying to acheive?:T


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Not sure anyone can say which is “best.” They all have their pluses and minuses. Some are cheaper, some are more user friendly, some are more flexible (i.e. offer more features than just equalization) etc. Perhaps you could give us an indication of your expectations?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

dualsubs said:


> i have a denon 3310 and 2 def tech supercube reference subs and i think my amp cannot eq 2 subs properly,so thats why i was enquiring on which is the best sub eq,correct me if iam wrong,kinda new at this.


If you set them up to be equidistant to the listening position and at exactly equal levels, you should be good.


----------

